# Flat Feet



## Guest (Sep 5, 2008)

G'Day all.
this is my first post as i have just entered this forum...
i have been boarding for about 2 seasons and still loving it. one thing i don't love is the fact that my boots are now leaking in water. another issue that i have is that i have flat feet.
i was out to try and buy the most comfortable boots no matter the money and i got the burton motos as they were the most comfy.

can anyone give me more options on wide fitting boots as i do have hobbit feet. size 10.5 - 11.
if anyone plays basketball i find the most comfy shoes for my flat feet are lebron 3's or nike BB 2's

i heard salomon was a good wide boot..
any feed back would be a massive help..
cheers,


----------



## Nivek (Jan 24, 2008)

just the opposite, salomons are skinny boots.

I've had good luck with burton and 32 and celsius.

if you like smaller toeboxes, vans should do alright as well.


but, though it sounds like you already know, try everything on you can find. you could think moto's fit good till you try something else on that fits even better. not saying that the motos arent the best for you feet, just that there is always the possibility that there's something more comfortable.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Flat fleet=you should get some foot beds. As mentioned try on lot's of different boots and get the one's that fit your foot best. I have very flat feet. No arch what so ever. I am lucky in that for some reason most boots will fit me just fine. Be it Salomon, Vans, or any company in between. The problem is that whatever boot I by it becomes painful to ride in within 20 days if I don't swap out the foot beds. For a inexpensive foot bed, try the super feet low volume foot beds. These are the blue models. If you can spend some dough, get a custom foam foot bed made. Your feet will thank you.


----------



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Flat fleet=you should get some foot beds. As mentioned try on lot's of different boots and get the one's that fit your foot best. I have very flat feet. No arch what so ever. I am lucky in that for some reason most boots will fit me just fine. Be it Salomon, Vans, or any company in between. The problem is that whatever boot I by it becomes painful to ride in within 20 days if I don't swap out the foot beds. For a inexpensive foot bed, try the super feet low volume foot beds. These are the blue models. If you can spend some dough, get a custom foam foot bed made. Your feet will thank you.


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

Just so you know, although Salomon have been known to fit a narrower foot, they do have some of their models in a wide version as well.


----------



## Incogneato (Nov 14, 2007)

i have flat feet as well and have had serious foot pain until i started using custom arch supports. i agree you should look ino that ASAP


----------

